# My Simple CRS Tank



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Like to share some pics of my crs tank got this nice group from Adrian, thanks man , it's been a week, so far so good, no deaths
Tank:








Berried female








My fav, nice colours
















Nice female, hope she gets berried








Feeding time








Juvie








Found 3 shells within the week, so molting doesn't seem to be an issue


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Good stuff!

I like that more downtown peeps are keeping CRS. 
Adrian's stock is amazing. I hope I'll do well by him.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

nice pics  you seem to have gotten it right on the first try and right away! Nice


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Perfect pictures and nice shrimps!


----------

